# Is my doe still pregnant?



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

My alpine doe kidded around 7pm. I was at work and wasn't able to assist her. 
I came home and found her with the kid almost out. I had to pull it out the rest of the way...And she had birthed the placenta first too!?!? Is that normal? The kid sadly suffocated. She was still hot and warm. I can tell I was literally moments too late. :'( 
Anyway, she's walking around and seems fine...except she's calling every 30 seconds for the dead doeling...and when I offer her food she won't eat. She still looks pregnant also. I was pretty sure she had twins this time too. I've never seen her so big. And the kid is not even a big kid. Normal size. Actually kind of small...
What do you guys think? I'm a little worried about her not eating. She's a pig usually. 
Thanks. By the way. She's 8 years old. And very healthy. Very nice looking doe I've had for over 5 years and she's never done this before.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'd wash up and go in to check.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm definitely NOT an expert, but I think that maybe her stomach is just stretched out? She could have another baby though, I don't know much on that one.. but as for the bleating and off of food, I believe that she is just depressed from loosing her doeling.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> I'm definitely NOT an expert, but I think that maybe her stomach is just stretched out? She could have another baby though, I don't know much on that one.. but as for the bleating and off of food, I believe that she is just depressed from loosing her doeling.


Hmm...that's what I was thinking....
I was thinking about going and getting a really young doeling and seeing if thag would help. She's known for adopting kids.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

That might help, especially if she is known for adopting kids.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

I just don't get why she was so big this time around. And why the kid is small. And never have I in my 5 years of goat handling seen the placenta come first.
Ive been looking like crazy for a new kiddo...Hopefully I'll be able to get her one. 
I wanted a doeling but everyone has got bucks this year! Except me. It was the prettiest little doeling.  
Such a shame. Ugh. Champion blood line too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would be getting the vet out to verify that her uterus is empty. It is not possible for the placenta to come first. I think something is wrong and you need a vet.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> I would be getting the vet out to verify that her uterus is empty. It is not possible for the placenta to come first. I think something is wrong and you need a vet.


What if she was pushing for about 30 minutes and the baby was just about out and she quit pushing and gave up and the placenta went ahead and came out? That's what it looked like. 
She is perfectly fine other than the calling for her baby. And not wanting to eat her grain. And I'm about to go check her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree if your thinking she should have had more in there check and see if she is open and if you can find anything. If you can't get in you can try bumping her but that's not a for sure way so a vet would be best if she is closed.
Placentas are stupid! Lol no other way around it and I have had more does drop one between kids this year then my 5 other years of goats. Don't trust them!
The first doe of mine to kid had a big single and dropped her placenta. I was shocked just one even with the big kid. Next day 3 small half grown kids came out of her. She acted totally normal and is still good but I'm still kicking myself for not trusting my gut and going in and looking for more kids.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

There is a condition called "Placenta Previa". The placenta is attached over the cervix. When it opens for birthing, the placenta comes out and the kid has lost his life support. They usually die unless you get in their pronto. Since it is not real common most goat breeders never see it. ( they find a dead kid and a placenta). 

Human moms can have it too. A cesarean is required.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> I agree if your thinking she should have had more in there check and see if she is open and if you can find anything. If you can't get in you can try bumping her but that's not a for sure way so a vet would be best if she is closed.
> Placentas are stupid! Lol no other way around it and I have had more does drop one between kids this year then my 5 other years of goats. Don't trust them!
> The first doe of mine to kid had a big single and dropped her placenta. I was shocked just one even with the big kid. Next day 3 small half grown kids came out of her. She acted totally normal and is still good but I'm still kicking myself for not trusting my gut and going in and looking for more kids.


Wow!! That's crazy! I feel like she's still got one in there. Her belly is just sagging! She looks life a fat pregnant goat. And it hasn't even been 24 hours yet. And...here's something...she is acting completely normal now but she won't lay down. I can tell she wants to but then she doesn't. And when she does lay down she keeps trying to reach her rear or she lays her head down.
I have a feeling she's gonna have another one. 
So...I really don't want to...but should I check her? Is that necessary? And if I feel a kid what do I do?
My moms a midwife...maybe I'll get her to do it.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

I mean in cool with pulling them out...but I don't want to go reaching in. Lol 
Eww


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> There is a condition called "Placenta Previa". The placenta is attached over the cervix. When it opens for birthing, the placenta comes out and the kid has lost his life support. They usually die unless you get in their pronto. Since it is not real common most goat breeders never see it. ( they find a dead kid and a placenta).
> 
> Human moms can have it too. A cesarean is required.


Hmm that's interesting! Here's something I forgot to mention. The placenta was still attached to the baby. Like the cord usually breaks apart really easily.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

If it were me I would not wait. Go in and pull! Then she'll probably either need a uterine bolus or a round of antibiotics - especially if the kid is dead...


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Okay...here I go...


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Tell us how it goes.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Alright, so here's what happened... I sanatized the area...and then tried... she is very very sore and sensitive. She wouldn't let me. .I'm probably going to take her to the vet.
However, She is eating now tho!  she's quit calling for the baby as much. She's grazing and acting normal. But she's still got a big belly. I'm going to go ahead and milk her. I wanted to save the milk just in case... I can tell she's uncomfortable with those udders. 
See what she's like tomorrow. 
Gonna check on her through the middle of the night too. 
And I think I found her a kiddo. ❤❤
Thanks for all the advice!!
I wish she'd let me check her. That would be the easiest thing to do.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Maybe I should take some photos...
So you guys can see if you think she still looks preggo.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You really need to check her. Best case, she's just big. Worst case, she has another in there that could have life threatening problems for her. Have someone else hold her, or call vet . Better safe than really sorry.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

If there is a dead baby in there, the longer you wait, the worse it will be. The vet told us that they swell up, and also start to decompose. We had a nightmare this summer because I didn't go with my feelings and check--a huge swollen baby that we only got out because it fell apart!! Please find someone to help you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have to agree. I HATE going in, I cringe when ever I have to but in this case it needs to be done. With the whole acting like she wants to lay down but doesn't and all that, I don't like that. 
Jschies is right the longer they are in there the more the kid is going to decay and you'll have a very sick goat on your hands for not worse. 
What I do when I'm by myself and I have to go in is tie them to the fence up close. I stand at their side and use my body to keep them against the fence and reach around and go in. A lot of times they are really good and being inside them gives them the need to push so they are more focused on that and don't move around as much.
Of course it all could be for nothing, we can hope but I would rather have a bit of pain and make sure then maybe a dead kid in there :/


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Okay, I'll do that! She's my darling and I don't want anything bad to happen. 
So...if there is a dead baby in there...and I pull it out...what next? 
I also wanted to mention the placenta seemed large. And sorry to gross anyone out...she ate like half of it...


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I'd just try to figure out if there is a kid in there, and if so, get it out ASAP, and call a vet.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm going to attempt to go in there. Unless you guys think she looks fine.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I would go in just in case.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Alright, I got my hand in almost up to my wrist and that's as far as I could go. (I have very small hands too)
She started grunting and contracting...which I'm guessing is normal for a goat who just had a kid yesterday. She's sore!
I feel bad for her. But she held still this time. 
She acted like I was her kid too. Grunting and calling to me. I think she's really depressed. And she doesn't want me to leave her. 
But anyway. I didn't feel anything. It felt like she was closed up I guess...what do you guys think?


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

There was no way my hand could go any farther. Does that mean it's all good?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm not sure. I think that you are supposed to go in and then down. Wait until someone with more experience responds.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Ugh! I'm so worried. 
I'm going to see if I can get her to our vet tomorrow. He's closed right now tho.
I'm not sure. I'll try again if you guys think it's a good idea. 
She's not a small goat either! And I can fit my whole hand and wrist in a small mason jar....


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm not sure, I'm not super confident in this area, but I think the vet is a good idea!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Okay...here's what I've gathered from everything I've tried...
I think She's closed up...because she's done with kidding. Because there was only one kid. (I don't know why she still looks fat tho)
I also tried "bouncing" I felt like no joke 20 times for a long time. And I felt while she was laying down. Nothing! Usually you can feel the kids/kid if there's one that way. 
I felt no Boney anything just squishy and soft like normal. 
She is bleeding a little bit. But still acting normal. 
So. What do you guys think? Is she alright? I'm feeling a bit better about the situation now that I tried the bouncing thing.
Thank guys!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Shes probably fine, but it wouldnt hurt to have her ultra sounded if you are still worried. It takes a bit for them to get their lady like figure back after delivery. Is she the only goat you have?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I would either keep a close eye on her and if she acts off in any way (also check temp) I would get her to the vet ASAP! If your gut is telling you there might be another then get the ultrasound. It's been about 24 hours since she kidded? 
I don't ever talk about this because I'm still mad at myself 6 years later but my first kidding went bad and mom went down hill and was dead not quite 24 hours later. Hating not knowing exactly what happened I cut her open to see if I maybe tore her up getting the kid out of what and there was another kid in there.
Last year I helped my daughters teachers aid pull her half decayed kids, got them out but there was some body parts missing and she was dead about 24 hours later. Soooo I would assume she would be acting pretty poorly by now. But again what does your gut tell you?


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Goodness! That's so sad! I'm so sorry. That's a bad experience for you just getting into goats. :'( 
When I got goats 6 years ago they all kidded on their own pretty much. And never had a problem...
Well, it's been over 24 hours now.
She is actually acting a bit better. More normal. She's just been resting. Laying down in her little hay barn. Occasionally getting up and walking outside to call for the baby. 
She's eating again. Thank God! 
I was very worried at first hearing all that stuff before.
But now that I checked her...She was closed up. Which makes me think it's alright.
And I also tried every way to feel a kid from the outside. When she's laying down you can usually feel if there is a kid in there. But I don't feel anything. And I was looking hard too.
She's probably thinking,"what the heck is up with YOU? Leave me alone."
Lol.. I'm a little worried over her more now because she's getting older. 
My gut says....she's alright. But she may need a break from kidding for a year or maybe to retire... She always has such beautiful kids tho! And is the best Milker I've owned. :/


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

audrey said:


> Shes probably fine, but it wouldnt hurt to have her ultra sounded if you are still worried. It takes a bit for them to get their lady like figure back after delivery. Is she the only goat you have?


Her rear is already looking better...if ya know what I mean. Lol
No, I have one of her bucks and a buck she adopted and the herd sire Tarzan. 
And I'd like to pick up the doeling tomorrow. But we'll see how that goes.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

And thank you guys soooo much for helping me out. I really appreciate all the advice. And I'm glad I checked her even tho I didn't want to. It gave me some peace.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm glad that you feel better. It seems like it is better to just go on and do things than sit and worry. Since I acquired animals, I have learned more and done more than I could have imagined. I hope that your doe is feeling great by this afternoon!!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Exactly! 
I got up at 2 am last night to check on her. She was perfectly fine. Lol
Ahh yes. I love to learn. And I love animals. And they've taught me sooo much....And made me do soooo much!! Hahaha. They keep me on my feet. Especially the horses. <3
This morning Nanny seems fine. No signs of anything. Just missing that kiddo. :/
She's a really good mommy. 
Hopefully I'll get her another kid.


----------

